# 02 maxima cam sensor issue



## tony01101 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for a little advise on diagnosing a cam sensor issue. I bought the car with the check engine light on as well as the slip light, it took a few seconds of cranking over but it started. i had the car scanned and was told it was the cam sensor bank 1 so i replaced it all the lights went out. after starting it about 5 times just fine it did the same thing again. i scanned it again and it showed cam sensor bank 2, i replaced that, again it started no problem lights were out and everything seemed ok. about 5 starts later the dam thing is doing it again and we are back to bank 1 throwing the code... i have read everything i can find on this issue but i cant find anyone with the same problem. I called Nissan and they said the car was already in for the recall. please advise....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are several possible causes that could set the P0340 and the P0345 codes which I'm assuming are the codes being set:

- Harness or connectors. The camshaft position sensor circuit is open or shorted.
- Camshaft position sensor(s) itself is bad. Always replace with new OEM components; not aftermarket ones.
- Starting system circuit. Make sure alternator is supplying the proper voltage to the battery (14 - 15 volts).
- Weak battery.
- Bad engine ground connections.
- Visually check for chipped signal plate at camshaft rear.


----------

